
Second stage for Mayday PAC - MaysonL
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/84541227167/second-stage-for-mayday-pac-please-help
======
MaysonL
Having your servers melt because of excess demand is probably a good problem
to have, assuming it isn't just due to gross incompetence.

